# Cheaper place to get Englander stove parts??



## Dojistar (Oct 9, 2010)

I need a new combustion motor gasket for 55-SHP10.  I just priced the thing out at England Stove Works, and they want $6.95 for it.  Which I am fine with.  It's the $12.95 shipping charge to ship a 1 ounce gasket I have a problem with.  A pet peeve of mine is a company that gouges people on shipping.

 Home Depot and lowes don't seem to carry parts for these stoves.

Does anyone know of any cheaper places to get these parts?


----------



## Wi Thundercat (Oct 9, 2010)

;-) You could possably find the parts on ebay.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Oct 10, 2010)

Forget the gasket.  I've never replaced a gasket on my combustion blower in 14 years and 3 appliances.  Just clean off the old stuff really well with a sharp putty knife ( being extra careful to clean around the weld studs) and run a thin bead of Red or Copper High Temperature RTV where the gasket was.  Replace the fan/motor assembly, tighten down the fasteners and let in sit for a half hour (to allow the RTV to solidify) and call it good.  I've never replaced a gasket after the first cleaning.

Next season, when you take it apart, you'll have to carefully pry the fan/motor housing away from the fan cage with a putty knife, but once you get it started, it comes right off.  Then it's a matter of cleaning off the old RTV and replacing it with new stuff (after cleaning the vortex and impeller fan that is).  When cleaning the fan, use a stiff bristle brush and carefully scrape off the deposits.  Never use an air hose and never strike the impeller with anything.  The blades become brittle in the heated exhaust stream and are prone to shatter if struck hard.

Unless the gasket is coming from off shore, it should cost $4.85 USPS Priority Mail.


----------



## geek (Oct 10, 2010)

i was in the same boat, that shipping charge seemed ridiculous to me. Anyhow, i think someone mentioned you could go to the auto parts, like Napa and find a very similar stuff, give it a shot.


----------



## ct_administrator (Oct 10, 2010)

I did the same thing as sidecarflip,  When I initially took mine apart to clean my gaskets crumbled so I used a high temp silicone caulk that stays flexible that I had leftover from when I assembled and installed the flue pipe.  No problems taking it apart again to clean, it came off relatively easily, then reapplied a small bead of caulk, reassembled ...............  Runs smooth and quiet.


----------



## Dojistar (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. It never even occurred to me to use a hi temp sealant.

I will do that.


----------



## strangemainer (Oct 10, 2010)

I got all my gaskets and some to spare in their "early bird" special. Something like 50 buck with free shipping!


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 10, 2010)

You can use RTV silicone; howerver, the lytherm gasket has dampening qualities to it which reduce noise. You can also use hi-temp gasket material but there is often an odor for a period of time. In a pinch, I use silicone. FYI, if your local Enviro or Lennox dealer stocks motor gaskets, they also fit.


----------



## teetah222 (Oct 10, 2010)

All good to know... I just bought a couple of the motor gaskets and one of the blower/fan gaskets and paid the crazy shipping, but I next year I'll try to use the silicone caulk instead, or at least fill in the cracks with it.


----------



## Wi Thundercat (Oct 11, 2010)

Haubera said:
			
		

> All good to know... I just bought a couple of the motor gaskets and one of the blower/fan gaskets and paid the crazy shipping, but I next year I'll try to use the silicone caulk instead, or at least fill in the cracks with it.


  Maybe you could try some plumbers putty! LOL   :lol:


----------



## teetah222 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wi Thundercat said:
			
		

> Haubera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sure, I'll do that... can you try it first and let me know how it works?  %-P


----------



## Wi Thundercat (Oct 11, 2010)

Haubera said:
			
		

> Wi Thundercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm sure in another post, 'smwilliamson' said this was an acceptable subtitute when in a pinch! :zip:


----------



## sydsdad (Oct 30, 2010)

i have permatex red, blue and black.Red is the highest temperature at 655f, is this good enough for the burnpot ??has anyone used this before?ty rmw


----------



## rehabbingisgreen (Oct 30, 2010)

Dojistar said:
			
		

> I need a new combustion motor gasket for 55-SHP10.  I just priced the thing out at England Stove Works, and they want $6.95 for it.  Which I am fine with.  It's the $12.95 shipping charge to ship a 1 ounce gasket I have a problem with.  A pet peeve of mine is a company that gouges people on shipping.
> 
> Home Depot and lowes don't seem to carry parts for these stoves.
> 
> Does anyone know of any cheaper places to get these parts?



That was my thought also on the shipping price.


----------



## Phatty (Oct 30, 2010)

i thought read here somewhare that you could buy gasket material
at napa that looked like the gaskets on these stoves ???


----------

